

Ask YC:Domain Registration? - awad

I'm not too happy with GoDaddy constantly trying to upsell me on just about every damn action I take on that cluttered site. Though, that call a week ago regarding my recently renewed domains was a nice gesture, I still find them overall to be too in your face. What do the folks here use for domain registration?
======
aneesh
Namecheap seems to be a popular choice.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=339823>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

------
pclark
I just can't be bothered to move from godaddy and have to reset everything up
(eg, DNS) - are domain migrations instant?

~~~
aneesh
It takes a couple hours for the DNS to switch over, but overall it's pretty
painless.

------
thomasswift
I cannot agree with you more, I use namecheap they do put some crap in your
face but it's nowhere near godaddys.

------
kngspook
I use nearlyfreespeech.net; but I recently started looking at gandi.net...

------
visdo
moniker is nice.

